# I got new adf!



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

3 new ones! No idea on gender. One will be called heimlich (to Go along with my snails flick and dot from a bugs life) and one will be called Val (to go along with one of my older frogs, earl. From tremors) so I need name suggestions for the third. My other 2 older frogs are named Ed and Bev (from rockos modern life).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations! You'll really enjoy the additions.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Congratulations! You'll really enjoy the additions.


Thank you!! I am already in love! I just can't wait until quarantine is over so I can add them to my main tank. Despite having 3 already in my main tank, it seems like one of them (earl) is lonely. The other 2 constantly exclude him.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been needing to get some for myself. Been a while since mine have passed. And I love Tremors. =D


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

I love adf's. I used to have some a while back, and I still miss the little guys


----------

